# Looking for a silver screen supplier



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Does anyone know of a supplier/manufacturer that could make me a set of silver heat screens for the inside cab windows of my R-Vision Stratus? I assume these would have to be custom made, as I haven't come across anyone that supplies such things ready made for American RV's.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi again *Gewitty*. You will probably find it cheaper to buy from the USA and have them shipped over. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try:

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/contact.html

A good firm, to deal with and we are pleased with the ones we have from them.

G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Or >>> HERE <<< in the USA. :wink:


----------

